# Max # Circuit Breakers?



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The traditional limit of 42 C/Bs was eliminated a while back.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What code year was your test on?

Are you sure those were the only answers?


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> What code year was your test on?
> 
> Are you sure those were the only answers?




2014

42 could have been choice "C"...don't quite remember. I just know every choice was a number.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RunningSparky said:


> 2014
> 
> 42 could have been choice "C"...don't quite remember. I just know every choice was a number.


42 is the closest thing to an answer, but not for the 2014 code unless your state/municipality has an amendment.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Yep...just found it online in the 2008. 

I now remember the question had "lighting and appliances" in it. 

I'm glad I left a comment in there. Oklahoma used to be on 2008 until recently. Not like it matters...I passed [emoji6]


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Of the listed choices 48 is better than 36


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

For years and years "lighting and appliance branch circuit panelboards" were limited to a max of 42 circuits. I think it was the 2008 NEC that eliminated that rule.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Back in 2005 the NEC had article 408.35 which limited panelboards to 42 circuits but that was only for a lighting and appliance branch circuit panelboard. The 2008 NEC eliminated the term lighting and appliance branch circuit panelboard so now there is no limit as long as the manufacturer makes one for your need. I have heard that Sq. D has some 60 cir. panelboards


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Btw, the question stinks and has no answer. Everyone should get credit for it


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

In Canada 84 circuit panels are commonplace in commercial installations. And 60 circuit panels are commonly found in houses with 200+ amp services.


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Btw, the question stinks and has no answer. Everyone should get credit for it




Totally agree...sounds like PSI and the Oklahoma Construction Industries Board let one slip through. The test is on the 2014. 

Hopefully, they review my comment and code reference so that no future test taker doesn't pass by missing this one question. 

Learning new stuff everyday here. Thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That's an odd question, 40 circuit panels are as common as Ford trucks, so I'd have picked 48 as it exceeds 36. Crappy questions get 'seems like' answers.


----------

